# Hello everyone



## Tiggy (Sep 2, 2015)

My names is Deeks and I will be 20 months old on 25th January, I love getting really dirty - the dirtier the better! I love balls, particularly tennis balls but in the absence of one any type will do. I don't like my food much, mummy is rubbish at getting me something I will eat consistently unless it is lovely chicken breast or those "training" treat things called sausages and little chunks of cheese she gives to me when I am on a walk and learning to do what she wants me to do! If I am over at my human sister's house I will eat the same as Reuben and Magic but when Mummy buys the same food for our house - welllllllll it's not worth even trying! I am not reallyyyyyyyyyyy fussy, honest. So nice meeting you all but I must go, have chews to chew and balls to chase 

PS: I had been trying to catch coal from daddy's coal shuttle in my photo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome Deeks - we love a characterful cockapoo on here, you will fit right in!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome Deeks - I look forward to hearing all about your adventures......!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Deeks I can tell you are a handsome chap under all that coal dust. You are the Dick Van **** of Cockapoos.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Hehe, Deeks, you sound like a mischievous fellow! Looking forward to hearing more about your shenanigans!


----------

